# Topics > Operating systems > Operating systems for robotics >  V-Sido OS, operating system for humanoid robots, Asratec Corp., Tokyo, Japan

## Airicist

Developer - Asratec Corp.

Home page - asratec.co.jp/products/v-sido-os

----------


## Airicist

Published on Jun 2, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Coordination of the robot control software V-Sido music and automatic analysis service Songle

Published on Aug 25, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Examples of V-Sido OS 

Published on Oct 16, 2014

----------


## Airicist

V-Sido x Songle

Published on Jan 15, 2015




> V-Sido x Songle: A Real-time Control System for Music-Synchronized Robot Dancing
> -Our system can make humanoid robots dance to music using dynamically-assigned dance motions
> -Over 800,000 songs analyzed by AIST’s Songle service are ready to be used for robot dancing
> -While a robot is dancing, a user can select a motion pattern or command the robot to walk
> -Asratec’s V-Sido OS stabilizes robot dancing even if the floor is tilted or a walking motion is started

----------


## Airicist

Examples of V-Sido OS ver 2.3 

Published on Feb 18, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Web Controller for V-Sido 

Published on Apr 19, 2015

----------


## Airicist

SEED x V-Sido demo

Published on Dec 6, 2016

----------

